# Dog scratching



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

My 2 yr old lab is scratching, biting and chewing nearly continuous. Anyone have a fix for this. Tried changing food no help.
thanks in advance

DonC


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Give him a bath with dandruff shampoo... helps mine!!!

Is he up on his flea meds...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

get him on a course of prednisone to break the cycle of itching and scratching


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Bobm said:


> get him on a course of prednisone to break the cycle of itching and scratching


Bob do I need a vet for the prednisone ?

Have u heard anything about Dinovite ? Seems to have equal pros and cons.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes, you need a prescription from a vet, but your dog really needs a checkup by a vet. Your lab could have an allergy or auto-immune problem, or something that an over the counter won't fix. Do the dog a favor, get the checkup.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

what Dick said


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Been nearly a year now and many trips to 2 different vets. Still scratching and chewing. Vet did skin biopsy sent to university labs. They said he has an allergy :roll: Dam I know that !! Tried all normal suggestions with no help. 
Just read about " Flowers of Sulfur" Has anyone tried this and did it work ? Thanks in advance

DonC


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

What are you feeding? If there is any grain in it if so try a grain free food.

I feed nutrisource grain free chicken, believe its is very good food.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Switched to grain free 8 months ago, didn't help. Vet said he has not seen a case like this where none of the numerous treatments have any affect. It doesn't seem to affect him in other ways. He eats good, runs good. Hunted good in a recent trip to ND. Not shedding just scratching. Just feel so sorry for him know he is suffering. Got so much $$$ in the deal vet is not even charging me anymore. Started on the sulfur stuff today hope it works.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

What are the foods that the dog has been on in the past? As specific as possible to see if they all have common ingredients. Some dogs have a corn allergy, some have a wheat allergy, some are allergic to chicken which is a typical protein source.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Chaws said:


> What are the foods that the dog has been on in the past? As specific as possible to see if they all have common ingredients. Some dogs have a corn allergy, some have a wheat allergy, some are allergic to chicken which is a typical protein source.


Been on Iams since a puppy. Switched to Iams grain free 6 months ago


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

What Chaws said is true

so try a completely different brand Iams isn't that good anyway IMO


----------

